# Finally got out.



## gillhunter (Sep 12, 2021)

The wife and I haven't fished much this year. We took a few days off this week and got out on Friday. Beautiful day. Fishing was slow because is had rained the day before. Caught a nice little mess of bluegill and had a great meal Saturday night.

One of the reasons we haven't fished as much is because the lakes we fish on are near UGA. The kayak and paddle board population has exploded in the past 2 years. Unfortunately the majority of the people that use them are young, have no respect for anyone else on the lake, travel in herds and hog the landing. This all really started when covid hit.

I talked to my bait shop owner this week and he said his business has been hurt because this kind of behavior is happening on other local lakes. 

Rant over. Hopefully this will pass.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 12, 2021)

How did you prepare the fish -- making me hungry. 

One of the nice things about being retired is I can get out during the week to avoid the crowds. During the week it is pretty much empty. Weekends or holidays it is like a zoo.


----------



## gillhunter (Sep 12, 2021)

I retired, got bored and went back to work 30 hours a week. LOL 
I fillet them, the wife does a final cleaning. She soaks the fillets in milk for 30 minutes or so, dredges them in House-Autry Seafood batter and fries them in an electric skillet about 3 minutes per side. Serve with home-made tarter sauce, lemon wedges, home-made coleslaw. Doesn't get much better in my opinion.


----------

